# Our cat passed away



## Karen_B (Oct 24, 2007)

I have posted before about our cat who is sick. Well, today we had to put him to sleep. His kidneys were just getting worse and there was nothing the vet could do. He died peacefully in my husband's arms. We miss him so much. I am attaching a photo of him sunbathing on the kitchen counter.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I love my furbabies like they are children. Rainbows Bridge Home Page might give you some comfort.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2007)

I feel for you sweetie!

One of my cats is sick too...a cancerous tumor...we are going to have to have her put to sleep soon too...


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Karen! At least his not in pain anymore





{{hugs}}


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2007)

Karen I am deeply sorry for your loss. A lot of people don't understand that sometimes a pet can be more than just an animal, but a family member. I'm so sorry to hear that he couldn't be helped and my thoughts are with your family. xox and all the best chicken


----------



## Zoey (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww Karen,this is so sad,I am really sorry


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 24, 2007)

i know how you fell

i lost a pet too

3 of them

*hugs*


----------



## KellyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## SalJ (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel, I was devastated when our cat had to be put down.


----------



## Karren (Oct 24, 2007)

Awwwww That's terrible.... Sorry for your loss.... He was a cutie!!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It feels really strange that he isn't with us anymore. I keep remembering his face. I cry a lot. But it feels good that at least he isn't sick and feeling bad anymore.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear that Karen



. take comfort in the fact he's not suffering anymore. *hugs*


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sooo sorry Karen!! He was a gorgeous cat!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 24, 2007)

aww I'm so sorry! Rest in Peace little kitty!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 24, 2007)

aww im sorry about your loss.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 24, 2007)

i am sooooooooooooo sorry. we're all here for you.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Karen.



I know how hard is it to lose a pet. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 24, 2007)

awww....im sorry sweetie. I had to put my cat down a few years back. It was hard because she was with me since i was a baby. She lived to be about 18 and she was my little sweetie.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww...I'm so sorry! I know it isn't easy! *hugs*


----------



## searchin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Karen, I'm so sorry for your loss. On August 24th, my 15 1/2 yr old dog got out of our garage and simply disappeared. About the time I was getting past her loss, my 18+ year old cat's health began to fail, and I had to put him down on Oct. 2. I felt like a part of my soul was ripped that day. It is so hard to come home to an empty house; I keep expecting to have one of them come greet me.

Whoever said "time heals all wounds" is right though. The sense of loss is lessening and the tears haven't come for a while. Please know that all who have loved and loss a 4-legged friend are grieving with you. I pray peace comes to you...Kim


----------



## farris2 (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry hun,we had to do the same with Ringo our dog...he was 14 and had kidney failure


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Karen! I know what it is to lose a beloved pet, more than a pet it's a family member. The one's I've lost have been on unexpected days, a car that hit them, a neighbor that poisoned them... only once I've seen one of my kitties die of an illness, while we caressed him... but I can't imagine how hard it must be to know the exact day he's going to leave, and be the one to take him there. It takes a lot of strength, but he's feeling better now and thanking you for it.

That's such a cute pic of him. So sorry for your loss! *Hugs*


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks so much. Although it feels very empty here without him, I know we did the right thing - the only thing we could do under the circumstances. It's just so hard to understand he is gone. I guess it's just a matter of letting time heal us.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. *hugs*


----------



## BlessedRoots (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and I know it hurts like hell.

All that helps us heal is faith and time. My prayers are with

you and your family.


----------



## Annia (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear that. He looks so beautiful in the picture. Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Karen. But you're right...he would have suffered more, and I know it would have kept hurting you to see him like that. At least he passed away peacefully. What a cute pic of him sunbathing. I hope you feel better sweetie.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. May he RIP.


----------



## ivette (Oct 25, 2007)

i'm sorry karen


----------



## MissPout (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry ((hugs)))


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 26, 2007)

my heart is with you and your family


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 26, 2007)

im so sorry to hear that. i have a friend who had to do same thing with her cat and i remember how bad she felt. i hope you get through this ok


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 27, 2007)

Im sorry about your loss. He was such a cute cat.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2007)

my kittys on her last breaths too......


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sorry Karen. *hugs*


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your kitty was so Beautiful. RIP


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. It really means a lot.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 28, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?! I'm sooo sorry to hear that Karen. I know how terribly painful it is when you have to put down a beloved animal. I think I mentioned in your other thread, my cat had the same problem and I had to put him down and it was just heartbreaking! My thoughts are with you!


----------

